# (TX) Chocolate Labrador Retriever HRCH Gator Points Texas Hold em SH



## CrossCreek

*(TX) Chocolate Labrador Retriever UH HRCH Gator Points Texas Hold Em*

*UH HRCH Gator Points Texas Hold em*










*Hips: *LR-163726G26M (Good)
*Eye CERF: *LR-49913
*CNM: *LR-CNM07-841-M-PI (Clear)
*EIC: *D09-023745 (Clear)
*AKC reg: *SR19441808
*UKC Reg: *R170-968


Gator is goodlooking and very stylish. He hunts all over the country.

See more pictures and pedigree on Gator's web site www.gatorpointstexasholdem.com 

Pedigree

Sire: HRCH Gator Points Dirt Road Sport -- Sport has the following dogs in his imediate pedigree FC AFC CFC CAFC Meadow Woods Dusty Roads / FC AFC CFC Triple Echo /HRCH Gator Points Georgia Brown SH / 
FC Mueller's Stormy Canada 
 
Dam:HRCH Gator Points Double Dipper SH - she has GRHRCH Gator PT'S Magnum Gentle Ben MH QAA / CFC-CAFC Pachanga Magnum Force / Candlewoods Cash On The Line *** / HRCH Gator Pt's Roc N Moon Pie
in her pedigree.


*Contact*

Paul Peacock 
Phone: 903-452-6640
Email: [email protected] 



WEBSITE: www.gatorpointstexasholdem.com


----------

